# INTEL(R) ICH9 Family USB - 2934 (Code 43)



## rose17 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rang Apple as my ipad kept disconnecting and they directed me to USB driver updates. 

My INTEL(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934 has a yellow exclamation mark on it and it says that device is not working as a problem had been detected (Code 43). When I tried to update driver I was told the best driver is being used.

How do I fix this please? I'm not a techie so no complicated answers please. Will not be offended if the reply is an 'A B C' instruction.

ANY assistance greatly received


----------



## rose17 (Jan 13, 2013)

*USB issue*

*INTEL(R) ICH9 Family USB - 2934 (Code 43)* 
Rang Apple as my ipad kept disconnecting and they directed me to USB driver updates. 

My INTEL(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934 has a yellow exclamation mark on it and it says that device is not working as a problem had been detected (Code 43). When I tried to update driver I was told the best driver is being used.

How do I fix this please? I'm not a techie so no complicated answers please. Will not be offended if the reply is an 'A B C' instruction.

ANY assistance greatly received


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: USB issue*

Hi this is from Apple iOS: Troubleshooting USB connection


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the make/model of the PC.

Try opening Device Manager and uninstall the USB controllers and restart the PC.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Threads merged please do not make multiple threads on the same issue


----------



## rose17 (Jan 13, 2013)

makinu1der2 said:


> Post the make/model of the PC.
> 
> Try opening Device Manager and uninstall the USB controllers and restart the PC.


Thank you. Laptop is Sony VGN-FW41EH. 
device manager says window has disabled this already due to fault (code43). But Apple feel this needs sorting as I keep having problems.


----------



## rose17 (Jan 13, 2013)

makinu1der2 said:


> Post the make/model of the PC.
> 
> Try opening Device Manager and uninstall the USB controllers and restart the PC.


----------

